# Test vs Test Tren & Mast for Bulk



## rc771 (Dec 13, 2011)

So I am having a bit of a dilemma;

I'm hoping to start my next cycle in 6 weeks or so but I cannot decide what compounds to utilize.

Quick Background:

5'11" 210lbs @ around 8% bf I would guess.. I'm somewhat lean I would say, i attached a pic for reference, though I am not quite as lean as in the pic currently...

3 previous cycles:

2 with test and tren so I am not new to that

My body reacts very well to the test and tren combo; and an important note is that I seem to need higher dosages than most, last cycle was 160 test prop ED and 75mg Tren Ace ED and my sides were very mild...


Ok so next cycle I am planning on a clean bulk probably will shoot for 5500 clean calories 500g protein, etc.

I started 7 iu HGH EOD about 2 months ago and will run that through the cycle and probably up the dose right before and while on and I'm probably gonna do IGF LR3 Post workouts to increase the insulin sensitivity that the GH is downgrading...

I am debating between these two options for my cycle

*Run Prop at 200mg ED for 10 weeks

or Run 150mg Prop ED, 75mg Tren ED, and 75mg Masteron ED for 10 weeks*


Basically curios if anyone has bulked with Test Tren and Mast because that is what I would prefer, just not sure if it's Ideal; the reason I have those 3 together is I got a great deal on some "Cut Mix" I was basically just buying it for the tren....


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 13, 2011)

First off props on looking like that after only 3 cycles.  You can bulk on any compound pretty much with the right diet.  Personally I'd say that you would see more weight with all that prop but you'd likely gain more lean muscle with the blend.  I'd run the mix and eat like a monster personally


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 13, 2011)

The mgs in the mix is higher.... So, yeah that would give more gains.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment bro ^ 


yeah i'm thinking the mix might be better for "real" gains


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 13, 2011)

diet is the key..but you already look huge and ripped on this pic.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Test and Tren!!! ENOUGH SAID!!! You look great bro and just stick with what works and find your sweet spot and keep runnin LOL!!


----------



## rc771 (Dec 14, 2011)

appreciate all the positive comments guys,


Yeah everybody seems to love test and tren, it makes me a little psycho but you gotta love it hahahaha


----------

